# Heart rate in different positions



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

What should be heart rate values for different positions, tops, hoods, drops? Which usually is the lowest, which is the highest? Assuming naturally that power output the same in all positions.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

None. If you have poor flexibility, the extra strain in a tight tuck might elevate your heart rate more than a relaxed position.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Even if flexibility isn't an issue I have a feeling your HR would tend to be slightly higher the more you're hunched over. A past yoga instructor of mine once said breathing with your back straight allows for easier flow of oxygen than with a hunched back. Of course, aerodynamics is much more important either way.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

The HR usually goes up when standing because your heart need to fight gravity more to get oxygen to your brain.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 6, 2009)

Having spent many mindless hours on a stationary trainer, I have studied this quite closely. 

I have noticed that my HR is higher at the same power when I sit up with my hands off the bars, and lowest on the tops with arms relaxed. 

I don't ride in the drops on the trainer unless doing sprint drills, but that's not a good comparison.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

much of Steve Hogg's positioning is based on the concept of energy costs associated with inefficient positions... so there might be something to the OP's question.

http://www.cyclefitcentre.com/


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

kingfisher said:


> Having spent many mindless hours on a stationary trainer, I have studied this quite closely.
> 
> I have noticed that my HR is higher at the same power when I sit up with my hands off the bars, and lowest on the tops with arms relaxed.
> 
> I don't ride in the drops on the trainer unless doing sprint drills, but that's not a good comparison.


I've done some lengthy comparisons this winter and noticed my HR is lowest when in the drops. I then decided to spend lots of time in the drops on the trainer to get more comfortable in that position. Went out and rode with some of my friends and when I started to suffer I would get in the drops and the suffering eased a bit. Part of that I think is due to what I learned on the trainer and the other part is the reduced wind resistance when I'm in the drops VS up on the hoods.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> I have noticed that my HR is higher at the same power when I sit up with my hands off the bars, and lowest on the tops with arms relaxed.


+1

I found this odd myself, but after reading these responses it kind of makes sense...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Whenever I go into the drops my HR usually increases by a couple of beats. Also, if I'm sitting on the trainer and I start thinking about racing my HR goes up.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

so after reading this thread initially I have been monitoring my HR based on position. With all other factors as even as possible I find my lowest to be while on the hoods, next up is the tops and then sitting up straight followed by the drops having the highest HR.


----------

